# Photos of Ukrainian models - new to this forum...



## Phototours_ukraine

Hi,

I am new to this forum and apologize if it is not appropriate to post here.
Wanted to show some of the new photos of our models:



















We organize photo shoots with Ukrainian models, photography trips, photography workshops etc.
Check out our website if interested:

Phototours-Ukraine Home


----------



## Samerr9

HI there and welcome to you and yours beautifull models  

nice shots! #1 is outstanding!


----------



## Phototours_ukraine

Thank you very much for the warm welcome 
I will try to add some more soon...


----------

